# Deopfer LMK4+ (Fatar TP/40GH) wonky velocities issue (solved)



## samphony (Jul 10, 2019)

For a couple of weeks i had random velocity issues where some keys started to trigger velocity values around 100-127 even when playing softly.

After a chat with the people at Deopfer I’ve order replacement rubber pads for all 88 keys for 25 bucks.







The replacement of these pads is super easy and the whole procedure took me 20min.

What can i say the playability and feeling when playing the keys feels like a brand new keyboard. It’s stunning that something that tiny can change so much.


----------



## steveo42 (Jul 11, 2019)

Those things are among the highest failure rate item on keyboards. Usually it's dirt, hairs in particular, that get under them and cause grief. The carbon buttons do wear out though so replacement is always the best solution, especially for $25.00. Good post!


----------

